# Vet Pricing/Procedure for Spaying?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I asked our vet about Pixies spay last night - she said to wait 2 months after this first season to book her an appointment...
I asked how much a Spay would be for Pixie, I was told either:

A) £200 - This includes;
Blood test before to check liver/kidneys?
A drip after the operation?
Royal Cainin food for sensitive stomachs following the op
A cone collar
Pre-op discussion

B) £150 - This includes;
None of the above just the op

I was a bit shocked that the blood tests/drip wouldnt be included in a routine op?! 
I remember reading about making sure I get the blood tests done prior so im going to go for A, £200...then Lunas = £400...wow.

I got the shock of my life last night when they checked Luna over said 'yeah shes doing well'...£28?! That was the fastest £28 anyones ever made


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont know how much that is in us money but it sounds alittle high


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiya,
That sounds about right, if a little on the expensive side.
Lissy is in to be spayed today... the expected total is £240 including all the list A stuff you mentioned... and she is having the fistula in her mouth closed.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

All my little girls operation were around £180, with ID chips, IV fluid after op and food, pain relief med to take home but no pre op blood tests. As far as I know (from a few vets from different practices), pre op blood tests usually is not including for "young" animals or vets do not really recommend it. So you have to request specially for that. For bigger dogs, the bill would be higher at my vets as my bigger dogs op are more expensive. Boys are cheaper than girls obviously. 

However whatever my vets have asked for the price, I just go along with that because they are one of the best vet hospitals in the country and they get most of any results done within hours, they have a lot of referrals from other practices too.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive just had my two microchipped £20 each, so thats a good price for that included with your spay and the drip etc.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

The most expensive part is pre op blood test I think, my vets usualy check the puppy teeth while they were under, but not necessarily would pull them all out unless they see problems. My both older girls were done last month, only Priscilla needed to have her puppy teeth sorted. They still have puppy teeth when came home. I always leave my vet does what needed to be done, after all he is a qualified senior vet and have done these routine operation for years. The main thing is to find the vet you trust. 

PS I have a zoo and I have a small discount at my vets, but the price they charge originally isn't sky high.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my boys Feodore and Napoleon neutered at Manchester Dogs Home. 

Feo was £40 for the neuter
+ £5 post op collar
+ £5 for dew claw removal
+ £2 for vet nurse to trim his nails while he was under as his feet would be tender for a while after the dew claw removal.

So that came to £52- for all these things my normal vet wanted £210!!!

Napoleon's snip was £50 from Manc Dogs home because it had gone up now, +£5 for Microchip. They do the neuters at the bare price it costs for the op and to pay the surgeon, as it saves them money in the long run with unwanted dogs being bred and brought into the home. I volunteered there in the past and have been in the surgery, it is as good as any normal vet surgery, and the vets are ones that work in private practices most of the time and just do a day a week in the Dogs Home. It is that price for everyone, not dependant on benefits or catchment areas like some of the other shelters.

I would say from experience- decline the cone collar the vet sells and get your own- the "Comfy Cone" is MUCH better. I reviewed it and the donut style ones here -http://www.heychihuahuas.com/index.cgi?board=productreviews&action=display&thread=743

Also I would suggest you do not pay for the vet to give your dog the Royal Canin food after the op- Even if it is sensitive stomach food- it will cause your pup more digestive distress to give them a food they are not used to. I think this is just a way for the vet to pump up the cost by a few pounds just by feeding 30p or so of food. It is perfectly fine for them to be fed by you when they get home. 

Good luck with whatever you decide xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Hollie, I had thought about something like that - Id even heard of 'vouchers' people can get from Pets At Home stores but only the major ones do it I think.
Manchesters only 50 mins away from us...
Exactly, Id be getting free food and giving it away so its of no benefit.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Be sure you get baby teeth pulled!! Otherwise, they may have retained teeth and then in a few months you will have another surgery and anesthesia. Have it all done at the same time!


----------

